# L Carnitine with DNP



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Says in the L Carnitine blurb: " The most critical role that L-carnitine plays in the body is in helping to transport fat, particularly long-chain fatty acids, into the mitochondria of cells. Once there, they can be oxidized-used as fuel-to generate adenosine triphosphate, or ATP. L-carnitine does this cellular work both when you exercise and rest, but research confirms that it is especially effective during intense exercise."

Does that mean in plain English that when combined with DNP pre-fasted high intensity cardio:

(a) there's a double whammy, free turbocharge effect or

(b) L Carnitine is wasted with DNP?


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Bumpidee bump?

Is L Carnitine a cheap magnifier of DNP but without T3's muscle stripping?


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

How bout this then ? Does it indicate that folk with more brown fat will generate more heat ( and thus more fat loss? ) For a given dose of dnp ?

http://patrickarnoldblog.com/breaking-new-research-on-ursolic-acid/

http://www.predatornutrition.com/nitric-oxide-and-pump-enhancers/e-pharm/pump-spray.html


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

L-carnitine doesn't do anything noticeable IME.


----------

